# URGENT dumped senior Maltese in Lempster NH



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

There is a Senior Maltese that dumped and is now at a kill shelter, he has until 1/16/2012, he is a little scared and confused, so he is a bit nippy. He walks okay but may have arthritis in his back legs/hips. He appears to have cataracts in both eyes, so he does bump into things.


He is a nice dog, and they want to help him get out. There is no pull fee, the shelter just wants him to be safe. Again he only has until Monday, 1/16/2012.


Please contact direct Cathy Sullivan 603-477-1229 her email is [email protected], as the poster has no additional info.

If anyone can help, please reach out! He is just scared and very very confused by now.

Praying that someone can help, cross posting is very much appreciated!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debi - are you looking for someone to just pull him or foster him for SCMR? Can you let us know.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

no, SCMR does not have anyone in that area, and we are busting now, with new intakes from the weekend and previous week...........

I was posting in hopes that there would be someone in the area that may want to save him or know of a local rescue that could take him.

He will be killed on Monday if he does not escape, so I wanted to give it a try...........one never knows.............


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm trying. I just e-mailed someone and will see if she has any idea(s). Praying for the little guy. I'm going to cross post on FB. I hope others will too.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you Susan, I too have been trying to cross-post, praying that he will be saved.....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I cross posted on FB as well!! I don't know anyone to call upon in NH : (


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I cross posted on FB as well!! I don't know anyone to call upon in NH : (


 
Thanks! we can try!!!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't either!  oh I wish I did though. Poor baby!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw a rescue organization in Manchester NH called For Dog's Sake I saw it on line when I was looking on Petfinder Maltese rescue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I saw a rescue organization in Manchester NH called For Dog's Sake I saw it on line when I was looking on Petfinder Maltese rescue.


Debbie - did you e-mail them? If not I will. Let me know.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm reposting, and also talking to friends in the area to see if anyone can help.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm cross posting on FB too.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw another place called Libby's Haven For Senior Canines. It is in Canterbury N H. They have a lot of small dog's in their rescue.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

please contact anyone!! thanks all!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I saw another place called Libby's Haven For Senior Canines. It is in Canterbury N H. They have a lot of small dog's in their rescue.


I just saw this and sent an e-mail to them. Since they're working with seniors it might be perfect. I'll keep trying others and I know JJ's dad has tried a Maltese Rescue as well. And I just found another Rescue there that I contacted.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Please email any and everyone! Only two more days left.........


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

carley said:


> Please email any and everyone! Only two more days left.........


I know. I just e-mail 4 more rescues in that area. Finally found a comprehensive list. I've been sorting through which rescues would work -- some are breed specific, some are cats, etc. Will keep trying.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wishing I had contacts in the area. Lifting up a HUGE prayer!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Heard back from a rescue there -- we've got a few things going on to help get him out so I'm letting myself be hopeful. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am praying for the sweet senior. Hope something happens!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Just checking to see if he has been rescued  been praying and worrying about this sweet boy!


----------



## Ruby214 (Jan 14, 2012)

Debi, will you please post the link in which someone is claiming this dog will be PTS on Monday? I know in TN and other areas around the nation, many ACOs will put down dogs if no one claims or adopts them after a 7 or 10 day holding period (depending on the state/town). However, that doesn't hold true with all ACOs.

I have done rescue work & fostering in NH on and off for 10 years. As a matter of fact, I am the person who posted the "found" maltese dog ad on CL for my friend Cathy Sullivan and included her facebook page info so people could see the pics of the little guy. Nowhere in my ad or on Cathy's facebook page did we state that this little dog was going to be PTS on any day, much less this upcoming Monday. As an FYI, Cathy does not put down animals if pets remain unclaimed or she doesn't have anyone to adopt them immediately. She relies on her many friends and her family to help with fostering these pets until a proper & forever home is found or, if she finds a responsible rescue group. Please understand that this is the case with ALL the animals, mixes & purebreds alike. She (and the rest of us involved with helping her) don't focus our attention on any one breed. 

So Debi, we need to know if someone local is spreading false accusations so we can put a stop to it or, if by chance, you chose to take this cause up on your own and created this "urgency" yourself. Is the latter scenario at all possible? If so, you need to be extremely careful in how you approach these situations in the future. Don't you think it would be wise to call the person directly and find out what the situation is before getting people unnecessarily upset, as has occurred on this thread? There isn't a "kill shelter." As a matter of fact, we don't have a shelter in our county. We do rescue and fostering work out of our own homes, as most of you here on this thread do. Debi, since your post here last night, Cathy has been receiving a massive amount of phone calls & emails from rescue groups & maltese lovers. She doesn't have time to field phone calls because she is on call 24/7 for all the lost, found, or dumped animals in our area. So, will everyone here please stop contacting her? This poor old dog was just found a couple of days ago. Cathy immediately took him to the vet. By the way, as with all the animals here, our towns don't pay for vetting. So, all medical costs are paid for out of Cathy's own pocket. By law, she must hold him for 10 days to allow his owners a chance to claim him. So if no one comes forward, he will not be going anywhere for at least another week. She has contacted all vets, PDs,... (and all the additional usual things people do) in our general area, as she always does. When she asks me to do so, I post lost/found ads for her on CL. She posts info on her facebook page. Cathy does everything she can to help the animals in our community. She does not follow the kill "guidelines" many ACOs & shelters appear to do.

So, PLEASE, everyone on this thread, stop cross-posting, stop making phone calls to everyone you can think of who might help and, above all else, stop calling & emailing Cathy. If ever there was a case in point for the story about the Boy Who Cried Wolf, this is surely it!

Thank you for taking the time to read this. Please be assured that old boy is being spoiled rotten at the moment.


----------



## cathysullivan (Jan 14, 2012)

Senior maltese from lempster is in no immediate danger
he is not scheduled to be euthinized! He is in my care i have recently spoke to a rescue who has plans to pick him up when he can go
we do not put our strays down, we work very hard to find owners than contact rescues for help 
thank you all for your concerns n this guy, he is safe and will remain safe and well


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Well that is good news anyhow. This probably is a case where The Boy Cried Wolf ,but it goes to show you how loving and caring this group on SM is. I do hope this little old senior ends up in a wonderful home to live out his days!


----------



## Ruby214 (Jan 14, 2012)

Deborah, yes I can see how loving and caring you all are about your Maltese babies but this doesn't excuse someone's unethical behavior. We have been posting lost & found ads for quite a while. This is the first time something like this has happened and, it was completely avoidable! Not only were people upset and worried here, it spilled over into a total disruption of Cathy's work and personal life. I truly don't understand how someone who does rescue work wouldn't simply check out the situation for themselves. This just isn't a very nice thing to do IMHO and I don't believe Debi, or whoever is responsible for spoonfeeding her this false information, should be given a free pass. This is a lesson for all of us not to believe everything we read and hear, along with insisting we be shown proof before we respond in a way that may create a huge problem in someone's life. Cathy is the only person we have in this county who actively works in Animal Control. She has saved so many lives that would otherwise have been snuffed out. I don't want her contracts with the local towns to be pulled due to someone spreading lies about her on the internet.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

SAVED!!! a rescue has commited and will be picking him up as soon as they can. I am now being told that he would not have been PTS, but the message I got was that he had until Monday, no matter, he is safe!!

Thanks to all for caring!!!

I don't know how to change the name of the thread, if it can be, but I would add SAVED!!!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

All, I would be the one that posted the info, and I do apologize if the wrong information was posted.

And I see that Cathy is on here also, so I don't mean to point fingers, I will copy the first email that was exchanged between Cathy and myself. Truly, I don't mean to not accept responsibility if the wrong information was posted and that I missunderstood. I was only wanting to help what seemed like a truly urgent situation. 

I have xposted out the news that he will be safe and that the being put down was not right. 


Cathy and I exchanged several emails where I got some info about the dog to send out, as can be seen from the reply below there had been no calls about him, and that she said he had until Monday. I don't know what that means except to be put down. If I misunderstood, I am truly sorry, and aplogize to all.


I know we all try the best we can, and info can be relayed incorrectly, but honeslty it was not meant to be irresposible, and was not intentional. I know this seems to have upset some, and for that I am so sorry.

And for Cathy, I am very sorry that I caused so much stress for you.


hi
yes we have 5 more days still no call on him I believe he was dumped  
are you part of the maltese rescue?
Thanks
Cathy



*From:* "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
*To:* [email protected]; [email protected] 
*Sent:* Friday, January 13, 2012 3:07 PM
*Subject:* senior Maltese in Lempster NH


Cathy is this Maltese still in need of rescue? I was told he has until Monday?


----------



## Ruby214 (Jan 14, 2012)

Debi, in her email, Cathy was referring to the fact that legally she needed to keep him at least another 5 days to give the owner a chance to claim him. Due to your subsequent email & her response to same, I know you are now aware of this, along with the fact she doesn't euthanize animals in her care. Your time stamp on the first email you sent to her was less than two hours prior to your starting this thread. You didn't give her any time to respond to your second email. Not all of us are in a position to check & respond to our emails at any given time of the day. Unfortunately, due to this thread, she didn't have a chance to write her second response to you until this afternoon. She was too busy fielding all the phone calls from the fallout of your OP. She did not have a clue the person who sent her that email yesterday afternoon and the one who created this thread was the same person. I am the one who found it after one of the many rescues who called her mentioned the dog was posted as "urgent" & was to be PTS on Monday. 

Debi, no matter how you interpreted (or misinterpreted) her response, Monday is not 5 days from Friday. You actually started your very first email to her with: "I was told he has until Monday?" Our question was: who told you that? Or are you saying here on your latest post that you misunderstood something in my CL ad or on Cathy's Facebook page? 

*sigh* I simply don't understand your logic and reasoning here but your apology is appreciated. You don't sound like a bad person but maybe just someone who made assumptions and jumped the gun? Well, I guess this is just going to have to be chalked up to one of those "teachable moments."


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ruby and Cathy:
I would like to apologize too about reaching out to rescues in NH to see what could be done for this Maltese. We sometimes have had alerts like this, especially in southern CA where many of the shelters have put down dogs even when rescues are on their way, who have neglected dogs with serious problems and whom we've rescued dogs from who are matted so badly they can't move or open their mouths to eat. So when I see a post like this on SM, I try to react fast. 
I was going from the original poster's info and took it from there since I'm in the Northeast. I reached Melissa at Senior Haven and saw that she got in touch with Cathy and the info was clarified there that he wasn't in imminent danger and a rescue will be getting him if no owner is found. I'm not sure how the date issue started and am so very sorry to have complicated people's lives unknowingly. We consider all those who work in Rescue and helping dogs as angels. But I hope you do realize that the thought of a senior being dumped and doomed is one of those issues that we respond to with all our hearts. 
If you look in the Rescue section at SM you will see what miracles have taken place...even in the last couple of weeks. Here is one link in particular about a senior: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/116940-very-sick-rescue.html and then we had the case of Lexi who was tortured in a crack den before being rescued. Maltese rescues have come in to save their lives.
Again, we are thrilled that the sweetie in your photo will be living out his life in love and dignity and hope you will try to excuse any misunderstandings and confusion. We're all in this together!:grouphug:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

To clarify, I got an email from another rescuer in Oklahoma, on _Thursday_, that also said he had until Monday, they were saying the same thing, and was asking for my help. In my email to Cathy, I specifically asked if he had until Monday, and her reply was *yes*, I replied in an email sent at 3:15 that I would start posting, she replied with some additional info about the dog that I had requested, but I did not post until 4:48pm, I was not under any impression that I was supposed to wait for...waht??? And as FYI, the emaill that I got from Cathy this afteroon was actually the 4th email that we exchanged, nto the second.

So it is now obvious to me, that you all had already put out the word about this dog, and there were other folks that had started to post, it was not just me. I can only own what was posted on this forum by me, I have no idea what you are talking about your CL and Cathy's facebook page. I don’t even know you all to look something like that up, so how can I misunderstand? 

This will be the last I have to say about this, I was doing what I thought to be the right thing to do, I would rather post than not, and find that a life was lost. 


As Sharon said, and I am just as glad that he is safe, that is what is important.


----------



## Nicky5745 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ruby 214:
The person you attacked (Debi) from SCMR is probably one of the best and most caring and successful rescuers for our breed. She doesn't jump to conclusions, nor does she "CRY WOLF." She goes forward with the information given and pulls out all resources to rescue and foster without consideration for herself. Please temper your outcry and accusations with the knowledge that there are many of us "out here" who are grateful that there are people like Debi who respond to a cry for help. Be careful...because your words could certainly make some back away. 

For now, I'm happy the pup has been rescued, and there's no further need for response.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Though there was a misunderstanding on this particular pooch... and I too shared on FB, I don't regret having done so. If I see a pooch in urgent need I try as quickly as possible to get the word out... more often than not.. these 'urgents' mean time is of the essence!!
I know it could well have been me who brought the posting over here to share.
I'd rather post to try to get help for a pooch then ignore while waiting to trace down all the facts.. that could mean a dog loses it's life. I'd rather have an odd case such as this slip thru than ignore the many who truly need quick action for help. 

I can truly say if there were 5 "urgents" and only one was in truth 'urgent" BUT my posting helped.. I'd not have one regret for also acting on the others as well, nor would it affect any action on my part in the future. ..but maybe that's just me! 

BTW I'm elated that all is well for this little guy!!! :chili:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I guess no one ever said that we live in a perfect world. In a perfect world there would be no need to post things like this to save a dog. There is one thing I do know though, and that is the character of Debi. This woman literally gives all of her time and energy saving maltese, or any dog that needs help. I know after working with her these past years that there is not a more dedicated person in rescue that I know of. She gives her all, and that means her time and her last dime to make sure that the dogs are safe. She has driven hundreds of miles to save any maltese in need , and I personally have never one time ask for her help with a dog that she hasn't gone the extra mile to help me, and many, many others at SCMR .I would imagine that she has saved hundreds over the years with her constant and loving dedication and she should be commended highly for that. To suggest that she is unethical in any way is so far off the mark it belongs in another universe. I'm sorry that anyone could even begin to see her in that light. As you all have stated the important thing is that the dog is going to have a place to go and will eventually be safe in it's forever home. I would say he is one lucky little dog to have had so many care about him enough to make sure that would happen. I am sorry that there were some ruffled feathers during this process, but again, it is the dog that is important here. Is that not true? 
We can ,at the very least say, that this one did not fall through the cracks.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

:goodpost::goodpost:


Jayne said:


> I guess no one ever said that we live in a perfect world. In a perfect world there would be no need to post things like this to save a dog. There is one thing I do know though, and that is the character of Debi. This woman literally gives all of her time and energy saving maltese, or any dog that needs help. I know after working with her these past years that there is not a more dedicated person in rescue that I know of. She gives her all, and that means her time and her last dime to make sure that the dogs are safe. She has driven hundreds of miles to save any maltese in need , and I personally have never one time ask for her help with a dog that she hasn't gone the extra mile to help me, and many, many others at SCMR .I would imagine that she has saved hundreds over the years with her constant and loving dedication and she should be commended highly for that. To suggest that she is unethical in any way is so far off the mark it belongs in another universe. I'm sorry that anyone could even begin to see her in that light. As you all have stated the important thing is that the dog is going to have a place to go and will eventually be safe in it's forever home. I would say he is one lucky little dog to have had so many care about him enough to make sure that would happen. I am sorry that there were some ruffled feathers during this process, but again, it is the dog that is important here. Is that not true?
> We can ,at the very least say, that this one did not fall through the cracks.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Jayne said:


> I guess no one ever said that we live in a perfect world. In a perfect world there would be no need to post things like this to save a dog. There is one thing I do know though, and that is the character of Debi. This woman literally gives all of her time and energy saving maltese, or any dog that needs help. I know after working with her these past years that there is not a more dedicated person in rescue that I know of. She gives her all, and that means her time and her last dime to make sure that the dogs are safe. She has driven hundreds of miles to save any maltese in need , and I personally have never one time ask for her help with a dog that she hasn't gone the extra mile to help me, and many, many others at SCMR .I would imagine that she has saved hundreds over the years with her constant and loving dedication and she should be commended highly for that. To suggest that she is unethical in any way is so far off the mark it belongs in another universe. I'm sorry that anyone could even begin to see her in that light. As you all have stated the important thing is that the dog is going to have a place to go and will eventually be safe in it's forever home. I would say he is one lucky little dog to have had so many care about him enough to make sure that would happen. I am sorry that there were some ruffled feathers during this process, but again, it is the dog that is important here. Is that not true?
> We can ,at the very least say, that this one did not fall through the cracks.


:goodpost::goodpost::amen:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

"To err is human, to forgive is divine." Wow folks...a little grace here could go a long way. When much is at stake, mistakes can happen. Let's hope this forum stays a place that will always respond in love.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Amen!!


----------



## Ruby214 (Jan 14, 2012)

I am not surprised by the responses I have found here this morning. 

First, Susan (Snowbody) you have absolutely nothing to apologize about. You and the others here did what anyone with a heart would do to help a dog you believed was in need of rescue. I know of Libby's Senior Haven if that is the one you are referring to. They are a good group. 

For me, this is about ensuring people have all the facts in hand before wasting anyone's time and placing them in a position where they are so bogged down by outraged calls & emails, they cant respond to the police calls & the needs of their community thereby placing their jobs in jeopardy. Debi, you may be a nice person, (I even said something about that in what was supposed to be my last post on this forum) and you may be one of the most active voices for Maltese in the Maltese Rescue community but you gave Cathy such a backhanded apology here that you really pissed me off. You are attempting to place blame on a person because YOU misunderstood & read more into her response than what was there. Is that really Cathy's fault? Please put yourself in our shoes intead of staying in your own. She doesn't have time to write detailed responses to everyone who emails her. My main point in all of this was: a SIMPLE PHONE CALL TO CHECK THE INFORMATION should be the priority for ANYONE involved in rescue work. I rarely come across seasoned rescue people who are willing to just take someone's word about an animal in crisis without double-checking that information for themselves. Those of you who have been actively doing rescue for a while know what I am talking about. When dealing with the general public regarding a dog in crisis you always have to ask yourself what their motives are because they will lie. People will do and say anything to get rid of their "problem" animal.

People also create problems for someone they view as a threat. We have a lot of irresponsible breeders & owners here who do not like Cathy. I will not get into specifics here except to say that is why I was so interested in knowing how Debi received her information. I still don't understand how someone in Oklahoma or Tennessee was given absolutely the wrong information about a situation in NH. Thursday was the first full day she had him (he came in Wednesday afternoon) and the only advertising we did at that time was in our local NH craigslist & Cathy's facebook page. There was never any mention of PTS or a time limit for the dog. However, at this point, I don't care anymore exactly how the wrong info got out into the stratosphere. My second point with all of this is: publically spreading misinformation on a situation -- claiming a specific person will be responsible for putting a dog down CAN COST THAT PERSON their job. We need Cathy to continue to work in this community. We don't have anyone else that does what she does. Just as you all are so fiercely loyal to each other, I am fiercely loyal to my friend who has made it her mission to save every animal that she is called upon to help. 

Look, I know Malteses are wonderful little dogs. I also know that people who love a certain breed will do anything to save them. But please understand that Cathy saves ALL dogs and cats that have been thrown away here. She is also involved with saving local wildlife! She doesn't focus on any one breed or species so that makes her a VERY busy woman. Her life was turned upside down with all of this so for some of you to say you would do the same thing again is not the way to approach this. In the future, please don't do this to someone else. You could cost someone their job. For those of you who do not live "in the sticks" as we do, I am sorry you can't undertand what we are up against here. Most people in charge here here don't care about the animals. Anything or anyone they view as too much trouble to deal with gets booted out. So please, in the future, all I am asking is for you to just make that phone call. Most AC people in New England & the mid-Atlantic states really care about the animals in their care and are more than willing to speak & work with any caring individual.

This is the last post I am making on this subject. I am unsubscribing from this thread. Have a good day,


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I haven't been on SM for a couple of weeks and didn't know that this thread had been started. I did, however, receive an email, made a couple of calls, and heard back just a short time ago that this little guy will be safe for life. Thank you God and thank you Cathy. Although there's some tension always to situations like this there are some good points raised, too. Those who have lived "in the trenches" know that making a call before posting a plea for help is generally best practice because that one quick phone call affords one the opportunity to get good first hand info. People not living in the trenches wouldn't necessarily know this but have learned something of value from this thread and people living the trenches need to remember that when people know better they do better. Again, thank you Cathy for your love and dedication.


----------

